# Why can't I front wear my baby in the Ergo?



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't understand why facing me is fine, but not front wearing? My 3 month old (15 lbs) wants to face forward if she's awake.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

B/c front facing is not ergonomic, and puts alot of pressure on their spine (as far as I know).

There are some super knowledgeable women on here than can help you out though!

I know that the Moby allows you to front face, but the Ergo is just not made for that position.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I did anyway... with kind of a kangaroo carry. It's "not recommended" by them, but it worked ok for us... I didn't do it a lot, though...


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a quote from the Ergo Website:

Quote:

The ERGObaby carrier is designed in compliance with the recommendations of Dr. Evelin Kirkilionis, and SHOULD NEVER BE WORN WITH THE BABY FACING OUT.
According to Kirkilionis:"Infants in outward-facing orientations can't turn away from surrounding stimuli. They can't turn inward toward a parent's body if stimuli become overwhelming. In this position the baby cannot make eye contact with his or her parent to evaluate facial expressions, social cues, and so forth to make assessment of the situation. Only choose a baby carrier that allows your child to face you ... never out. There are too many events going on around your baby. A baby has no way to exclude himself from the environment by turning his head away and towards you. Healthy sleep is difficult for a baby who is facing outward. I am not a supporter of the outward facing method of carrying a child."
It's also my understanding that the outward-facing carry puts a lot of stress on LO's hips and spine.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I've read the statement from Ergo above, and I thought it was mostly bunk. Yes, for tiny infants (which the Ergo is not really well suited for anyway), you really want to carry them facing in. An older baby is going to do just fine dealing with the stimuli of the world, and most of them prefer it.

I wish they had just explained that facing out - dangling from the crotch - is not ergonomic (which I assume is the point of the brand).

I'm sure people rig it for outward carries, but it's not designed for it. You can do a back carry, though, so the baby is facing the same direction as you - though their line of sight is still limited.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I have seen that forward-facing=overstimulation=terrible thing repeated so often in the babywearing fora, but as far as I can tell it all ultimately comes from that Dr. Kirkilionis. Who, google tells me, is an ethnologist.

So it's fine that she thinks that facing-out is overstimulating and awful, but she's not a psychologist or a neurologist or anything, so that's basically just her opinion.

My 4 mo loves to face out (in a stretchy wrap, and I make sure his butt is lower than his knees). I don't do it even half the time I wear him, but when he's alert and cheerful and interested in the outside world, I face him out. And he has a grand old time.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Honestly, my main issue with front-facing-out is it is UNCOMFORTABLE for the wearer. There's just no way to slice it, once babe is bigger than 15 or so pounds (and often before that!) it is very uncomfortable for mama. I don't know about doing it as a kangaroo style carry in an Ergo. that might not be so uncomfortable, for as long as the baby is small about to fit in the pouch like that.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

also, the ergo is so wide between the legs, unless you kangaroo, there's just no way to face outward.


----------

